
Indian IT employees among the worst paid in the world - nreece
http://www.pluggd.in/102885-297/
======
statictype
I don't see how this comparison in dollars is in any way relevant without also
comparing the cost of living and relative strength of the country's currency.

------
paulhauggis
Switzerland may pay the most, but it also costs that much more to live there.

